# Spencer or Klaus?



## iLittleMiss (May 3, 2014)

I'm getting my puppy in little over a month and I am still debating what to name him. Spencer or Klaus. His father is red and black and his mom is black and tan. I don't know what color he'll be when he's fully grown.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Klaus! I love that name! And I don't hear it nearly as much as Spencer. It also has a German ring to it, in my opinion.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that you should spend some time with him before you decide if he is Spencer or Klaus.


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

I vote for Klaus my gsd is named Klaus it's not a very common name


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I love the name Klaus. It's what I named my snake. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

